# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Cách mở một file hay ứng dụng bằng visual basic

## ductrong85

MÌNH VỪA MỚI LÀM ĐỀ .YÊU CẦU ĐỀ TÀI LÀ CHÈN MỘT GAME *.EXE VÀ NHẠC VÀO FORM MÌNH XIN CHIA SẼ CHO CÁC BẠN ĐOẠN CODE SAU

CODE MỞ GAME .EXE:

 Dim RETURNVALUE
 RETURNVALUE = Shell("ĐƯỜNG DẪN TỚI GAME",1)
VÍ DỤ :

Dim RETURNVALUE
 RETURNVALUE = Shell("D:\DE AN QUAN LI KHACH SAN _ NHOM DE TAI 3\GAME\Vo thuat", 1)

XIN LƯU Ý THƯ MỤC ĐỂ GAME BẠN ĐẶT TÊN ĐỪNG CÓ KHOẢNG TRẮNG ,NẾU CÓ NÓ SẼ BÁO LỖI

CODE MỞ MỘT ỨNG DỤNG NHỨ WORD ,ECEL ,ACCESS,POWERPOINT ,......
System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("TÊN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH MỞ FILE ĐÓ", "ĐƯỜNG DẪN ĐẾN FILE ĐÓ")
VD: 
-> CODE MỞ MỘT BÀI WORD SOẠN SẴN
System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("winword.exe", "D:\DETAI\DANHSACH\DANHSACH.DOC")
->CODE PLAY MỘT FILE NHẠC MP3
System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("wmplayer.exe", "D:\DETAI\NHAC\TAUVEQUEHUONG.MP3")

NẾU BẠN MUỐN MỞ ỨNG DỤNG WORD 

CODE 

Call Shell("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE")

CHÚC BẠN THÀNH CÔNG !!!!!!!:boxing::lick:
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
NẾU CÁC BẠN CÓ THẮC MẮC GÌ XIN LIÊN HỆ 
[email protected]

----------

